# Galvanized Pipe & Paint????



## CJ Courtney (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys at work(Main.Dept.ISD)I have some galvanized pipe to paint,its 1 1/4 and 20' long.It runs along the wall up to a roof hatch.What I have notice over the yrs that contractors who come out to the schools paint the new galvanized beams and in a couple of yrs the paint starts to peel off.I would like to keep mine from peeling off over time.Here is my approach,sand the pipe and clean,where the brackets are welded on clean the welded areas.Spray down the pipe and brackets w/Prep&Etch(Prosphoric).Let the product dry then litely sand.We use SW's products(where our account is)I will use the Indust.Coating Alkya Metal Primer.Let it dry then finish it w/oil base paint (black)This is what the counter person said to do and it will never peel again.My question is "Does this sound like a good approach",or should I go about it different and what should I do to make this work?Thanks again from "trying to be a good Painter" CJ Courtney


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Are you a maintenence guy?


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Are you a maintenence guy?


I guess we are not supposed to answer questions from DIY-ers...


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

tedrin said:


> I guess we are not supposed to answer questions from DIY-ers...


I'll leave it for the mods to decide on who is and isn't. Just looking back at the other posts the o/p made as well as this one it kinda more than gives that impression.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

CJ Courtney said:


> *sand the pipe* and clean,where the brackets are welded on clean the welded areas.Spray down the pipe and brackets w/Prep&Etch(Prosphoric).Let the product dry then litely sand.


Do not sand zinc galvanization. That stuff is very toxic. Don't burn it either.
They make the right primer for the job. Paint store should know that. I like the phosphoric acid idea.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Funny how that stuff rust more if you paint it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think if someone could answer his question, it would be great.
He has been a member since 2007 and asked 4 questions, yes it would be great if joined and contributed, but it sounds like he is just trying to do a better job.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Didn't Nathan say something about weeding out unskilled 'painters' posting here?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The phosphoric acid prep sounds good. Sanding should not be needed, may even be counter productive with the etching. I am not familiar with the SW primer you mentioned, but no alkyd/oil coatings on galvanized. They react with the zinc and flake off in the future. Use an acrylic metal paint.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty much any DTM paint would do, you can find it any good paint store.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Didn't Nathan say something about weeding out unskilled 'painters' posting here?


Tooled, I am on the fence here too, and I don't want to turn this thread into another debate. 
I went back and read Nathan's response here. 
Seems like it might be easier just to answer and move on.
If it really bothers you, hit the report button.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

RCP said:


> Tooled, I am on the fence here too, and I don't want to turn this thread into another debate.


That is why I said I'd leave it for the mods to decide. I'm not on the fence because it isn't that hard to figure for painter but it ain't my decision and it's been debated to death. Just my tuppence worth.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If the mods will allow a link to another website...
Galvanized metals can be pretty dangerous. This is a thread I think about whenever I have to deal with it

http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3315


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Get a new paint store or get a paint rep that knows something
Etch, clean, ProCryl Acrylic primer, dtm or regular paint top coat. 
No Oil products.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Bender said:


> If the mods will allow a link to another website...
> Galvanized metals can be pretty dangerous. This is a thread I think about whenever I have to deal with it
> 
> http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3315


Thank you Bender.

This is a prime example of why we should not be encouraging untrained/unskilled workers. Apart from the property damage, there's the health issues too. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, I never knew! What a tragedy. Between the ladder thread and this you guys may be saving lives!:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Do not sand zinc galvanization. That stuff is very toxic. Don't burn it either.
> They make the right primer for the job. Paint store should know that. I like the phosphoric acid idea.


I already had that covered . . .

CJ, hope all the info here sufficiently answered your question.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

My first thought would be to use a galvanized metal primer...I'd probably clean it first with TSP,then rinse.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> I already had that covered . . .
> 
> CJ, hope all the info here sufficiently answered your question.


With a risk of going down a road we've already driven on, you're giving an untrained guy a false sense of security by trying to teach a trade on a message board. 

How about if I say this...


Who's voting Democrats in the next election? Do you think your President's new health policy, giving access to medical care to millions more is a good one?


IBTL :jester:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The phosphoric stuff is specifically designed to etch the surface and (I think from lit. I have read) remove any grease.


----------



## CJ Courtney (Dec 26, 2007)

*Untrained Painter*

TooledUp had ask if I was a maintenance guy and others said DIY'er.In general yes I am.But as a school district employee,I am in the HVAC dept.(Lic.and carry a Lic.for electrical)As a district employee,we are ask to do alot of things out of our field,from painting pipe inside a bldg to painting gas lines up on the roof,to putting dest togeather.The dist.has 3 painters,I thing I'm better than 2 of them,only because 2 of them don't care about their job.School dist.looks at "maintenance people" as a nesscery(spell)evil.If they could get rid of the main.dept they would,and one day like other school district they will out source.They will also keep a few employees who don't mine going above.Well that is my purpose for trying to do more than just my field.While employed (16yrs) I take every day as a learning experence at the dist.expense.I try to make myself alittle more valueble.Since a school dist.don't pay much,I pick up work from teachers building cabinets and painting them w/395 or my Binks Mach 1,and my little Dekup Devilbiss.Do alittle crown,caulk,paint.I don't tackle nothing that I can't spray,just don't have a steady hand but,I will not leave money on the table,I will try.I did do a search here on galvanized before asking,but the responces were in 08.Thanks to all the answers here that I have receive in the pass,today,in the future,I will become a better person at painting.Hope I don't get band from here cause there is so much knowledge that I like asking questions and experence painters has better answers than counter people.Sorry for the problems and thanks---CJ Courtney


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Your employers should be ashamed that they are placing your health in danger. They should be offering you training and not asking you to undertake jobs that might result in bad health or even death. Have a word with them about health and safety training, especially regarding the materials they are asking you to paint and maybe putting you on some sort of painter's training course.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post your related topics on our big sister site http://www.contractortalk.com/
PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at Contractortalk.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at http://www.contractortalk.com/ If your not already a member of Contractortalk.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.contractortalk.com/why-register.php
We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

